# How did it happen that I never found out?



## Icetrance

Hello,

Please tell me if my sentences are right or wrong (or completely wrong!!!)
_
Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube (soubesse?)?

Como aconteceu nunca eu o saber?_

I'm not sure if you can say "_Como passou que.._."

Não quero molestar vocês, mas eu gostaria saber-lo. Muito obrigado!


----------



## Archimec

Parece-me que a forma mais natural, pelo menos em PE, seria "Porque é que eu nunca o soube?"


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> Parece-me que a forma mais natural, pelo menos em PE, seria "Porque é que eu nunca o soube?"



Ou '_Como é que eu nunca soube/descobri?_'


----------



## Icetrance

Quero saber si minhas frases acima são corretas?  Por favor digam-me si tehno razão?


----------



## Archimec

_Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube?
Como aconteceu (eu) nunca (o) ter sabido?_

Parece-me que com as correções indicadas as frases estão corretas. No entanto soam bastante "awkward" e é pouco provável que um falante nativo as utilizasse numa sutuação real.

P.S. Não estou certo se a minha opinião é partilhada pelos nossos amigos brasileiros.


----------



## jonathantm92

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please tell me if my sentences are right or wrong (or completely wrong!!!)
> _
> Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube (soubesse?)?
> 
> Como aconteceu nunca eu o saber?_
> 
> I'm not sure if you can say "_Como passou que.._."
> 
> Não quero molestar vocês, mas eu gostaria saber-lo. Muito obrigado!


Hi friend  I'm a Brazilian and I love your country! 
Going to the point...
The correct form is "_Como aconteceu que eu nunca soube??", it's grammatically correct and in the free vocabulary we really use this form!

Advice: If you use "o soube" the meaning is changed, for example...
"Eu nunca o conheci" => I've never known him.
"Eu nunca conheci" => I've never known (unfinished in Portuguese! The context will make it make sense)

_The "o" behind a verb, makes it sound you're talking about a person, so, the phrase "Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube" with "o" behind "soube" doesn't make sense in Brazilian vocabulary, but of course if you're talking with a Brazilian and say "Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube" he will understand you, just for knowing that you're a foreign in that language.


----------



## Jabir

I believe the most natural way to say that in Brazilian Portuguese is to change the verb tense...
"Como eu não sabia disso?", most like "How come I didn't know that?"

@Icetrance 
Try always to state clear if you want Brazilian or European Portuguese. And also try to state the original sentence in English, because although your sentence in Portuguese may be grammatically right, it can have a different meaning of what you originally wanted.


----------



## Carfer

jonathantm92 said:


> The "o" behind a verb, makes it sound you're talking about a person, so, the phrase "Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube" with "o" behind "soube" doesn't make sense in Brazilian vocabulary



No português do Brasil talvez não, mas no de Portugal faz perfeito sentido. Refere-se ao objecto do conhecimento, àquilo que é sabido, portanto é o mesmo que _'Como aconteceu que eu nunca soube disso/desse facto/desse acontecimento_'. O que para nós será difícil é que se refira a uma pessoa. As pessoas não costumam ser objecto directo do verbo _'saber' _(Dizemos_ 'conheço o João/conheço-o', _não_ 'sei o João/sei-o')_


----------



## jonathantm92

Carfer said:


> No português do Brasil talvez não, mas no de Portugal faz perfeito sentido. Refere-se ao objecto do conhecimento, àquilo que é sabido, portanto é o mesmo que _'Como aconteceu que eu nunca soube disso/desse facto/desse acontecimento_'. O que para nós será difícil é que se refira a uma pessoa. As pessoas não costumam ser objecto directo do verbo _'saber' _(Dizemos_ 'conheço o João/conheço-o', _não_ 'sei o João/sei-o')_


Não me referi ao verbo "saber", "o soube" no Português Brasileiro realmente não faz sentido, mas alguns verbos como "conhecer" => "o conhecer" faz completamente sentido no Português Brasileiro. (Ou seja; não é com todos os verbos que há esse efeito)


----------



## Vanda

Other option: por que ninguém nunca me contou isto?


----------



## FFonseca

"Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube?" pode ser perfeitamente correto, dependendo do contexto.

No Português do Brasil, mesmo caindo em um relativo desuso, o uso da partícula "o" (pronome pessoal oblíquo átono na terceira pessoa do singular) pode ser substitutivo tanto de um sujeito como de um objeto ou ainda de eventos contextualizados. Por exemplo (completando com um contexto aleatório): "*O número de páginas é par! Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube?*" Percebe-se que o "o" refere-se ao evento passado da descoberta do número de páginas sendo par.

Entretanto, prezado Icetrance, apesar de ser correto e formal, coloquialmente não se usa tal construção. Dependendo do caso, prefira "Como eu nunca soube disso?". Soa mais inteligível.


----------



## Icetrance

jonathantm92 said:


> Hi friend  I'm a Brazilian and I love your country!
> Going to the point...
> The correct form is "_Como aconteceu que eu nunca soube??", it's grammatically correct and in the free vocabulary we really use this form!
> 
> Advice: If you use "o soube" the meaning is changed, for example...
> "Eu nunca o conheci" => I've never known him.
> "Eu nunca conheci" => I've never known (unfinished in Portuguese! The context will make it make sense)
> 
> _The "o" behind a verb, makes it sound you're talking about a person, so, the phrase "Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube" with "o" behind "soube" doesn't make sense in Brazilian vocabulary, but of course if you're talking with a Brazilian and say "Como aconteceu que eu nunca o soube" he will understand you, just for knowing that you're a foreign in that language.




Muito muito obrigado! 

Amo tinha lingua. É tão linda!

I'm sorry for not specifying what dialect of Portuguese I was referring to. I wanted to know how to say in both Portugal and Brazil.

I didn't know that about the "o" in Brazilian Portuguese. Does that hold true in Portugal, too? Thank you!

Can you use the subjunctive as I have in my first answer? Is that an option?


----------



## jonathantm92

Icetrance said:


> I didn't know that about the "o" in Brazilian Portuguese. Does that hold true in Portugal, too? Thank you!


Yes friend I think so, I've friends from Portugal, they use it more often than us, Brazilians. But I can't do this affirmation about *all *the portuguese who live there, because I don't live there, there may have some people who don't use it.
But that is it... _Some Brazilians_ use it and _all of them_ can understand it "Como você *o* conheceu?" => "How did you meet *him*", the "*o*" becoming a person or something, only by using it on the right verbs, of course. 
_
Right verbs just mean those verbs that make sense with this form "*o*", for example "ele *o* conheceu", "ele *o* criou", "ele *o* atingiu"... etc (there're many__) _



Icetrance said:


> Can you use the subjunctive as I have in my first answer? Is that an option?


Sorry, I guess I didn't understand what you meant. 

Are you talking about this phrase "_Como aconteceu que eu nunca *o* *soube*" with __"__*o*__" behind the "*soube*"?
If you asked me it: No, you can't use this form, because this is not a right verb to it, so it doesn't make sense as well. (At least in Brazil) _


----------



## Icetrance

jonathantm92 said:


> Yes friend I think so, I've friends from Portugal, they use it more often than us, Brazilians. But I can't do this affirmation about *all *the portuguese who live there, because I don't live there, there may have some people who don't use it.
> But that is it... _Some Brazilians_ use it and _all of them_ can understand it "Como você *o* conheceu?" => "How did you meet *him*", the "*o*" becoming a person or something, only by using it on the right verbs, of course.
> _
> Right verbs just mean those verbs that make sense with this form "*o*", for example "ele *o* conheceu", "ele *o* criou", "ele *o* atingiu"... etc (there're many__) _
> 
> 
> Sorry, I guess I didn't understand what you meant.
> 
> Are you talking about this phrase "_Como aconteceu que eu nunca *o* *soube*" with __"__*o*__" behind the "*soube*"?
> If you asked me it: No, you can't use this form, because this is not a right verb to it, so it doesn't make sense as well. (At least in Brazil) _



Muito obrigado! Eu entendo perfeitamente (a menos que eu seja um pouco louco)

_Como aconteceu que eu não o sabia?_


----------



## Carfer

Icetrance said:


> Muito obrigado! Eu entendo perfeitamente (a menos que eu seja um pouco louco)
> 
> _Como aconteceu que eu não o sabia?_



_"Como aconteceu que eu não o soube?' _está bem no português de Portugal, mas atenção que não é conjuntivo, é pretérito perfeito do indicativo (no conjuntivo seria _'soubesse').
_Em portugal usa-se o '_o_' sem nenhum problema.


----------



## Icetrance

Carfer said:


> _"Como aconteceu que eu não o soube?' _está bem no português de Portugal, mas atenção que não é conjuntivo, é pretérito perfeito do indicativo (no conjuntivo seria _'soubesse').
> _Em portugal usa-se o '_o_' sem nenhum problema.




Olá Carfer!

Diz-se _"Como aconteceu que eu não o soubesse_" (no conjuntivo imperfeito em lugar do pretérito perfeito)? Vejo também que o conjuntivo usa-se às vezes, mais é menos comum.

Um obrigado anticipado.

Note: I think that you can say "_Como aconteceu para/pra mim não saber_" in Brazil, no?


----------



## anaczz

Icetrance said:


> Note: I think that you can say "_Como aconteceu para/pra mim não saber_" in Brazil, no?


You can hear it, in Brazil, but actually you can't say it. Oblique pronouns can't act as the subject of the phrase.


----------



## Icetrance

anaczz said:


> You can hear it, in Brazil, but actually you can't say it. Oblique pronouns can't act as the subject of the phrase.



Muito obrigado!  Era o que eu achava.


----------

